# PcGH Clan



## TankCommander (19. März 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin noch nicht solange hier im Forum. Mich würde interessieren ob im Bereich Onlinegames event. einen PcGH-Clan gibt?

Danke 

Gruß Tank


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. März 2011)

Schau mal hier rein:
[PCGHX] Clanforum


----------



## TankCommander (19. März 2011)

Danke dir!


----------

